# Leather questions



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

First, what product do you folks like for conditioning leather interiors? (I thought there used to be a detailing forum, but I'm not seeing it...direct me there if that's where this should be posted)
Second, there are lots of online sources for leather. How do I know what's suited to car upholsery and what's not? As in, soft/firm body? Wiegth (ozs), that sort of thing....and are some more UV stable than others? Thanks!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Leather questions (punchbug)*

if you google, u will find all of those answers. i had the same questions and google saved the day.
but ill sum it up: pretty much any leather conditioner will work, get a SUPER SOFT brush that is used to leather, and rub the conditioner into the leather then brush the pores in a smooth circle. it opens the pores but doesnt damage the leather.
try to find something with lanolin or synthetic whale oil. most other stuff isnt as good... and never use those leather wipes alone. they are ok to clean with, but you really need the paste/ gel to get the proper amount of protection.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Leather questions (punchbug)*

Here's the link to the detailing forum you thought you'd seen around here somewhere: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=24
It's under "The Car Lounge"


----------

